# Tracking: Keeps on going...



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

So I started to track again with Kono. She basically forgot everything so I restarted from the beginning since she didn't get to far into tracking training anyway. I placed bait in each footstep. 40 paces. The footsteps weren't too far away from each other, and I place a pile of meat at the end.

I start her from the beginning and she kept her head down, she only missed a few pieces of meat. She got off track only once but then quickly got back. *But at the end of the track she eats the pile of food and I praise her! I move the leash from under her leg and then try to walk away from the track. Kono on the other hand thinks there is more to track and keeps sniffing. She just keeps walking. I don't know if she is smelling a different smell or if she is just looking for food or what. How do I get her to know that this is the end of the track and that she should lift her head and walk away? I tried talking to her in a happy voice saying good girl. Lets go! but nothing. 

Any suggestion?


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and I need to get articles... does anyone have any good recommendations for a good training article.. she has never done training with one. So i guess leather and a good ground color. And regulation size  Thanks!

I looked at Ray Allen and theirs are red and Hortons I like theirs but I don't know if they are a good size. Then Leerburg is just a bunch of scrap leather...


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

I make my own. Leather belts from thrift store cut to size, carpet remnant cut to size, wood shims cut to size.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Many hobby stores have leather scraps you can cut up for articles. Carpet stores have scraps or samples that can be cut up. You could also use a small glove. You can get wood at the lumber yard and cut it. I tend to just throw things into my article boxes that can be used along with some "real" trial type articles. 

She may be following the "track" you left when you walked away from the official track. Dogs don't know you ended there.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We've had the same problem with Storm. I think she's just following where I left the actual track I made. She enjoys the food and just keeps going. What I've done with her to try to signal that she's done is I have her training toy (ball or tug) in my pocket. Once she gets all the food and is praised for a good track.... I tell her OK! and take the toy out like I would for praising an OB command. Not sure if that's the right way to do it or not... but, it gets her mind back on me and she usually doesn't try to keep going. If I don't do that, she will keep going until who knows when! Just something I've notice work with her. Hopefully, it's not something that's ruining her tracking.

I am also in the process of getting articles to work with her. But, we are in the first steps... lots more work to do anyways.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Make my own articles also. A single $3.00 2x4 eight feet long will make over 200 regulation sized articles. I order scrap leather usually through e-bay and get my carpet from Lowes or Home Depot via the carpet samples they have. 

I always end my tracking with a dog biscuit...I know a plain treat but my dogs have always loved them and the ants don't swarm on them. It teaches them tracking isn't over until they find the biscuit no matter whether it's for a beginning dog or FH level. On a personal level once they are at the end of the track it's not a big deal to me if they still want to follow scent all the way back to the car or to check out with the judge.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I end with a toy too. I throw the toy at the last article when the dog is staring at it, so it magically appears from the article, which has helped me also to improve articles. I don't play with the dog on the tracking field, but I let him prance proudly with it on his mouth, showing off towards the car.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Your dog may be telling you that she is ready for a longer or more complex track.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what are the carpet pieces and wood pieces for? I thought you just had leather articles for them to 'signal' that they'd found.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You need to have different textures, wood, leather, fabric...scent may not be as strong on things that aren't as porous. My dog tends to blow the wood ones now and then  
For young dogs learning(without articles) I think it is best to pull them away after rewarding at the end of the track and leave them wanting more...so not encouraging them to still search, but move swiftly away.
OR/AND...move to another flag/track and do another with less food maybe a bit more complex with serpentine or a turn


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

For my dog from a young pup I have trained the word finish to mean that we are all done with working on an exercise. THis way he knows the exercise is over. Otherwise he has such a deep nose he would keep working on another smell nearby. Also I try to make his jackpot big enough he has to stop and eat it. This way i can come up and tell him and then praise him so he knows he is done.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

At the end of my tracks after my dog has indicated the last article, he gets a can of sardines. It's his ultimate jackpot treat and requires a bit of chewing and licking, so by the time he's finished eating, I am prepared to move back to the car quickly. Usually I get all excited and "cheerleader"ish and tell him what a good job he did etc, and we happily skip off to the car together, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Many of my dogs can not have a jack pot or ball at the end of the track. It makes the end of the track more important than the track itself. I just don't worry if they want to keep sniffing afterwards. Once they have some experience they learn when we are done the picture changes. I take the line at the collar, release them and then either walk to the "judge", pop out a toy, free them up and let them have more line just to walk or let them off the line.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Everyone! I leave a big pile of meat at the end but she eats it and keeps going. I guess I wont worry about it for now


----------

